# Cords



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The NEC handbook.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Is there a good web site for explaining the difference between SJ, SOOW, SJOW, and the other 10 zillion cords out there. Yellow, black, etc, etc.


I like Table 400.4 in the NEC.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Is there a simple vendor site?

We are doing so much temporary generator work due to the hurricane, it's crazy. You can't even get into a supply house. The lines are 2 hours long.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Is there a simple vendor site?
> 
> We are doing so much temporary generator work due to the hurricane, it's crazy. You can't even get into a supply house. The lines are 2 hours long.


Seriously, have you even looked at Table 400.4? It really is pretty simple.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

my NEC book and equipment drowned in the hurricane.

anything that was not 5 feet off the ground got wet and destroyed.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.awcwire.com/ProductTOC.aspx?id=Type-SJ-SJOOW-Portable-Cord

Not much but might help.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> Is there a simple vendor site?
> 
> We are doing so much temporary generator work due to the hurricane, it's crazy. You can't even get into a supply house. The lines are 2 hours long.


around here you can spend 2 hours in a supply house on a normal day.. with the morons they stock in there, its amazing that anything gets done... ever.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Spark Master said:


> Is there a good web site for explaining the difference between SJ, SOOW, SJOW, and the other 10 zillion cords out there. Yellow, black, etc, etc.


SO and its kin (SOOW, etc.) is Extra Hard Usage, and is rated for 600 V. But SJ and its derivative (SJO etc.) Is Hard Usage and is rated for 300 V.

They are only rated for wet locations if they have a W in them (i.e. SOOW).


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

*F*irst letter:
*S** = Service cord: UL recognized insulation and jacket, rated 600V maximum ​ 
​2nd letter (if any):
*J*** = Junior: same as above but only 300V; thinner jacket*​ 
​3rd letter (if any): 
*E* = Elastomer: Thermoplastic Elastomer, sometimes a T if made in Canada (no E = Rubber)​ 
​4th or 4 & 5th letters:
*O* = Oil resistant jacket​ 


*OO* = Oil resistant inner conductors and jacket​ ​Last letter (if any):
*W* = Weather resistant for outdoor applications; water & sunlight resistant (no W = indoor only)​ 
​* There is also the following as the first letter, but subsequent nomenclature becomes different: 

Type W (often called "Welding" cable), same as S except 2000V insulation, can be used for permanent connection as RHH or RHW at 600V and is automatically weather resistant.​


Type DLO Diesel LOcomotove cable, 600V rated​ ​** There is also the following for 2nd letter nomenclature with Type S for use in OEM applications, but you would not likely be able to buy these over the counter.

V for Vacuum cleaner cord​R for Range / Dryer cord 
P for Pendant cord 
T for Tool cord (PVC jacket) 

​So for examples, 
SO is 600V indoor oil resistant. 
SJO is the same, except only 300V. 
SOOW is 600V, oil resistant inner and outer jackets, weather resistant.
SJEOW is 300V, Elastomer outer jacket (usually more abrasion resistant), oil resistant, weather resistant.

Color means nothing official, but usually is only available in the Elastomer jackets and different facilities may attach meanings to colors.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JRaef said:


> First letter:
> S* = Service cord: UL recognized insulation and jacket, rated 600V maximum
> 
> 2nd letter (if any):
> ...


Jraef, u are quite the book of knowledge!

So, to answer the ops question, yes, this site is the one!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JRaef said:


> *...E* =... Elastomer: Thermoplastic Elastomer, sometimes a T if made in Canada (no E = Rubber)....


 I thought the difference was T was Thermoplastic only and E is Thermoplastic Elastomer? Or are those two names for the same thing?

-John


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

in the hurricane affected areas, one side of the street has power, and the other side does not. So you see orange extension cords from 1 side to the other down the entire street. they get run over 100 times a day.

looks like 16ga homedepot extension cords. Then the snow plow runs over them. and the garbage trucks.

it's an interesting situation.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> in the hurricane affected areas, one side of the street has power, and the other side does not. So you see orange extension cords from 1 side to the other down the entire street. they get run over 100 times a day.
> 
> looks like 16ga homedepot extension cords. Then the snow plow runs over them. and the garbage trucks.
> 
> it's an interesting situation.


Well , if people are insisting on stringing cords across a snow plow travelled road , there are bigger issues to consider here , lol ! Even SOOW isn't going to win that battle , and it's a hell of a lot more expensive than an orange 16 gauge throw away .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> my NEC book and equipment drowned in the hurricane.............



You can view the NEC online at the NFPA site.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Spark Master said:


> in the hurricane affected areas, one side of the street has power, and the other side does not. So you see orange extension cords from 1 side to the other down the entire street. they get run over 100 times a day.
> 
> looks like 16ga homedepot extension cords. Then the snow plow runs over them. and the garbage trucks.
> 
> it's an interesting situation.



You see some strange stuff.....


----------

